# Where is my video taken on the iphone 3GS after Sync?



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

So I had taken a couple of videos on my new 3GS phone. After the first plug in, iphoto launched and I was asked if I want to delete the files from my phone after it's been imported into iphoto. The default in my case is always yes to cut down on the import time each time I plug in the phone to prevent iphoto from checking for duplicates. After the import, I can see the videos in iphoto but when I open up photo in the phone, none of the files are there. When I go to video, they are not there either. When I look at the videos in the itunes tab for the phone, these videos aren't there either. What gives? How can I see my videos on the phone? Do I have to uncheck the delete button and make the current roll become gigantically huge as my video collection grows?


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

sdm688 said:


> So I had taken a couple of videos on my new 3GS phone. After the first plug in, iphoto launched and I was asked if I want to delete the files from my phone after it's been imported into iphoto. The default in my case is always yes to cut down on the import time each time I plug in the phone to prevent iphoto from checking for duplicates. After the import, I can see the videos in iphoto but when I open up photo in the phone, none of the files are there. When I go to video, they are not there either. When I look at the videos in the itunes tab for the phone, these videos aren't there either. What gives? How can I see my videos on the phone? Do I have to uncheck the delete button and make the current roll become gigantically huge as my video collection grows?


What I did to control the pictures and videos on my phone was to create a seperate folder on my computer. I store just the pictures and videos I want on the phone in there. I then set my preferences in iTunes to only copy that folder to the phone. The settings are in photos tab after you click on your phones name in iTunes.


----------



## WhatAGuy (Aug 26, 2008)

*Lost video*

Did iPhoto add it to it's library before deleting it from your phone?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

My iPhone videos show up in iPhoto right alongside my pictures.


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

fjnmusic said:


> My iPhone videos show up in iPhoto right alongside my pictures.


Hi everyone, thanks for replying. Yes, the videos were all successfully uploaded from my phone into iPhoto before them being deleted. I can see them just fine in iphoto but they no longer appear in the phone even when they are sync'ed.


----------



## rkerkenb (Jul 25, 2009)

*Same issue*

I have the same issue sdm688. I thought he described it perfectly. No matter what album I put my videos in in iPhoto...they don't sync back to the iPhone. Hope someone can help us. Thanks.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

my question is if i delete a recorded video on the iphone, how do i know it's been deleted and not taking up space? I click on my video, then pressed the trash button, but is there another delete option like there is for mail (ie. further emptying the trash?)


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Isn't iPhoto a Mac program to control your pictures on your pc? Itunes controls what pictures are synced to your iPod or iPhone. Connect your device to iTunes. Click on your devices name and then the tab that says Photos. You can set the folder and what pictures or videos you want to be synced to your device there.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

keebler27 said:


> my question is if i delete a recorded video on the iphone, how do i know it's been deleted and not taking up space? I click on my video, then pressed the trash button, but is there another delete option like there is for mail (ie. further emptying the trash?)


I haven't seen a further delete option. That is a good question. You can check in the options stated in the above reply. The box should be blank for the video you deleted. It will still be on your computer though, unless you deleted it from there also.


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

So I've resorted to uncheck the delete box on iphoto when it's syncing with pics/vids I take with the phone. I then go in manually to delete the photos. What this does is I have access to the videos I took. Downside is time consuming both on my part in having to do all this manual work and also the time it takes to check for duplicates each time. It's a somewhat ok workaround for now as I only have a few videos. I can only imagine if the video collection becomes bigger it's going to be a pain.

Not to be a pest but I am surprised with all the Mac aficionados(sp?) and all the new 3GS users that no one has a more viable solution?


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok, everyone, I figured it out. You need to have iphoto and itunes opened side by side. Drag the movie that you have imported from your iphone in iphoto and drop it into the "movies" subfolder in itunes. When you sync the next time, make sure you check the box in the iphone section that deals with movies. You will now be able to view it under the ipod icon in your phone. I rename all my files with a proper name to help identify them easier rather than a file name. Hope this helps.


----------



## sfly (Feb 7, 2010)

*syncing videos into iPhone*

if the videos are in your iPhoto account you can sync them back to your iPhone. When you are syncing your iPhone, go to the photos tab within the iTunes sync interface. On that tab make sure that you check the "include videos" box. That should work.


----------

